# Sharing items from Pocket Camp Friend Finder



## p e p p e r (Nov 20, 2017)

*Feel free to post here if you have items to share.  

I currently have these to share:*

Cherries

Bench

Table

Tent

Peaches

Carp

Lamp

TV

Camper

Tires / Tyres

Paint

Clothing

*Here are my Fauna Wallpapers:*

*Friendship:*







*Health:*






*Love:*






*Wealth:*


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the wallpaper!

Are there any items you need? I have all of them!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 20, 2017)

enleft said:


> Thanks for the wallpaper!
> 
> Are there any items you need? I have all of them!



Thank you, I got all the items.  Who was your villager? Maybe you could post the wallpapers?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

hope this isn't too off-topic, but do you know if anyone has the Lolly wallpapers or if you have them yourself?

(I'll participate in this once the game officially releases; I just really want her wallpapers)


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 20, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> hope this isn't too off-topic, but do you know if anyone has the Lolly wallpapers or if you have them yourself?
> 
> (I'll participate in this once the game officially releases; I just really want her wallpapers)



I don?t have them, I only have Fauna.  Anyone can play this right now, it?s on their website 

https://events.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/fortune


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't think that posted. Anyway, I was saying that I tried the game a few times to get Lolly, and right now I have Marshal for some reason....hmmm maybe TOMF wants his wallpaper

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god help....I pressed "continue with Nintendo account" thinking I could use a child account and keep him but instead now he's tied to my actual Nintendo account as my best friend! Please tell me this isn't permanent XDD


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 20, 2017)

Mine is Cherry! I will try to post them.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I have all of the items on my Twitter https://twitter.com/kiwikenobi

Assuming they haven't all been taken by other people. Get them while you can, I suppose.

(I have very little idea how Twitter works, I almost never use it, hopefully the tweets or whatever worked. ^o^;>)

And here are Marshal's wallpapers:

https://s20.postimg.org/idi121tt9/ACFF_Wallpaper_-_OK_Motors.jpg

https://s20.postimg.org/o1obsy5vh/ACFF_Wallpaper_-_Market.jpg

https://s20.postimg.org/l7l6fhgjx/ACFF_Wallpaper_-_Campsite.jpg

https://s20.postimg.org/tpumjuhxp/ACFF_Wallpaper_-_River.jpg


----------

